# صعيدي كان معاه ربع جنيه



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

*حكاية الــ ربع جنية*

*حكاية الــ ربع جنية



مرة واحد كان معاه ربع جنيه..

ففكر يعمل بيه إيه..

يشرب عصير قصب و لا يركب الأتوبيس فقال :

أنا لو ركبت الأتوبيس هيبقي في حل من إثنين:

يإما هقف أو هقعد

لو وقفت مش هيبقي في أي مشكلة

لكن لو قعدت هيبقي في حل من إثنين:

يإما هيقعد جنبي راجل أو تقعد جمبي ست

أنا لوقعدت بجانب راجل مفيش مشكلة

لكن لو قعدت بجانب ست هيبقي فيحل من إثنين:

لإما هنعجب ببعض يإما مش هنعجب ببعض

لو مأعجبناش ببعض مفيش مشكلة

لكن لو أعجبنا ببعض هيبقي في حل من إثنين:

يإما هنتجوز يأما مش هنتجوز

لو مإتجوزناش مفيش مشكلة

لكن لو إتجوزنا هيبقي في حل من إثنين:

يإما هنخلف يأما مش هنخلف

لو مخلفناش مفيش مشكلة

لكن لو خلفنا هيبقي في حل من إثنين :

يإما هنخلف ولد أو بنت

لو خلفنا بنت مفيش مشكلة

لكن لو خلفنا ولد هيبقي في حل من إثنين:

يإما هيستقيم أو هينحرف

لو إستقام مفيش مشكلة

لكن لو إنحرف هيبقي في حل من إثنين:

يإما يدمن أو مش هيدمن

لو مأدمنش مفيش مشكلة

لكن لو أدمن هيبقي في حل من إثنين:

يإما هيبقي معاه فلوس أو معهوش

لو كان معاه فلوس مفيش مشكلة

لكن لو كان عايز فلوس هيبقي في حل من إثنين:

يإما هيسرقني أو هيقتلني

لو سرقني مفيش مشكلة لكن لو قتلني ..

.. يقتلني ؟؟!!!!!!!!!

لا ياعم أنا أشرب عصير قصب أحسن*​


----------



## +AMIR+ (23 أبريل 2006)

الله يا مينو جميله جدا جدا جدا الحكايه دى
كل ده يجرى من ربع جنيه امال لو معه نص جنيه كان عمل ايه ..... هههههه

الحمد لله ان الواحد ما بيمشيش بفلوس فى جيبه وبياخدها موتورجل احسن .. هههه

شكرا يا مينو كتير


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا امير على مرورك*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (24 أبريل 2006)

*لطيفة موووووووووووووووووووت*​ 



 






*شكرا*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (24 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ناردو على مرورك*


----------



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*جميله جداً*


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا ميناعلى مرورك ربنا يبارك مرورك


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

جاااااااامدة ياحج مينووووو


----------



## mony_05 (5 يونيو 2006)

*خطيرة يا مينو*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حكاية الــ ربع جنية*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل ده علشان ربع جنيه 
امال لو كان معاه جينه كان عمل فينا ااااااااايه


----------



## totty (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حكاية الــ ربع جنية*

_هههههههههههههه
جميله_​


----------



## gift (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حكاية الــ ربع جنية*

هههههه
حلوة


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

صعيدي كان معاه ربع جنيه 
^
^
^
^
^
ففكر يعمل بيه إيه..
^
^
^
^
^
يشرب عصير قصب و لا يركب الأتوبيس فقال :
^
^
^
^
^
أنا لو ركبت الأتوبيس هيبقي في حل من إثنين:
^
^
^
^
^
يإما هقف أو هقعد
^
^
^
^
^
لو وقفت مش هيبقي في أي مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو قعدت هيبقي في حل من إثنين:
^
^
^
^
^
يإما هيقعد جنبي راجل أو تقعد جمبي ست
^
^
^
^
^
لوقعد بجانبي راجل مفيش مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو قعدت بجانب ست هيبقي في حل من إثنين:
^
^
^
^
^
لإما هنعجب ببعض يإما مش هنعجب ببعض
^
^
^
^
^
لو مأعجبناش ببعض مفيش مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو أعجبنا ببعض هيبقي في حل من إثنين:
^
^
^
^
^
يإما هنتجوز يأما مش هنتجوز
^
^
^
^
^
لو مإتجوزناش مفيش مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو إتجوزنا هيبقي في حل من إثنين:
^
^
^
^
^
يإما هنخلف يأما مش هنخلف
^
^
^
^
^
لو مخلفناش مفيش مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو خلفنا هيبقي في حل من إثنين :
^
^
^
^
^
يإما هنخلف ولد أو بنت
^
^
^
^
^
لو خلفنا بنت مفيش مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو خلفنا ولد هيبقي في حل من إثنين:
^
^
^
^
^

يإما هيستقيم
^
^
^
^
^
يأما هينحرف
^
^
^
^
^
لو إستقام مفيش مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو إنحرف هيبقي في حل من إثنين:
^
^
^
^
^
يإما يدمن أو مش هيدمن
^
^
^
^
^
^
لو مأدمنش مفيش مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو أدمن هيبقي في حل من إثنين:
^
^
^
^
^
يإما هيبقي معاه فلوس أو معهوش
^
^
^
^
^
لو كان معاه فلوس مفيش مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو كان عايز فلوس هيبقي في حل من إثنين:
^
^
^
^
^
يإما هيسرقني أو هيقتلني
^
^
^
^
^
لو سرقني مفيش مشكلة
^
^
^
^
^
لكن لو قتلني ..
^
^
^
^
^
............يقتلني ؟؟!!!!!!!!!
لا يا عم انا اشرب عصير قصب احسن​


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه 

بس انا عارفها

شكرا روزي ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا روزي*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههه ​
> 
> بس انا عارفها​
> 
> شكرا روزي ​


 

ههههههههههه نورت يا روماني

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا روزي*​


 

هههههههههه نورتي يا روكا

ربنا يعوضك يا حبي


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

تحفة يا روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوه قوي يا نصه
وكنت عرفها
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## elamer1000 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*شغال *

*+++*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوي يا نصه​*
> *وكنت عرفها*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي*​


 

نورت يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *شغال *​
> 
> *+++*​


 

ميرسي ليك

نورت


----------



## انريكي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ده راح للقمر ورجع من ثاني 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يخرب بيتك يا روزي على كلامك الجميل

الله ايفرح قلبك واينور طريقك


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ..*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه جميلة جدا


----------

